# Fisher minute mount 1 motor stud broke off can I ground the wires to the plow frame?



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I take the ground wires that were on the pump motor and ground them to the plow frame?


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

Will the motor still run if I do that?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Should work. Work well? Probably not. DC current flows from - to +, one of the reasons a ground is so important. By mounting neg. cable to frame will increase the amount of resistance before the motor even gets to use the power.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

If those studs are replaceable, how long would it take to put it in or how big a job is it? Should I just get a new motor?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mitchplows;1658397 said:


> If those studs are replaceable, how long would it take to put it in or how big a job is it? Should I just get a new motor?


Never did a fisher motor. If it is half as bad as a meyer get a new one. Stud isn't the hard part, get the motor brushes back in is.


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll try the cheap way out first. Thanks


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

kimber750;1658398 said:


> Never did a fisher motor. If it is half as bad as a meyer get a new one. Stud isn't the hard part, get the motor brushes back in is.


... I never had a problem getting the brushes back in on a meyer. In fact, its about the easiest electric motor to reassemble. Dead simple.


----------

